# sync avec sony v630i



## Dédou (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, le v630i vient de sortir et n'est apparement pas compatible avec isync.
Qqun saurait il si tous les sony ericsonn vient incrémenter la base de pilotes isync  et qu'il me suffit d'être patient où s'il vaut mieux que je change de mobile tout de suite(je peux encore, je l'ai acheté hier...) merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2007)

Peut-être que le version 10.4.9 apportera son lot de nouveaux mobile compatibles ..


----------



## Dédou (27 Janvier 2007)

J' ai trouvé!!!
Pour tout ce qui comme moi ont craqué pour le SE v630 i et qui veulent le gérer avec isync, aller faire un tour là: http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=185652


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2007)

Merci


----------



## esales (27 Janvier 2007)

Il existe aussi un driver gratuit sur ce site :

http://www.mactomster.de/isync/download/


----------



## Onra (31 Janvier 2007)

J'ai installé le driver de MacStomber, nickel. Aussitôt installé, aussitôt synchronisé


----------



## SulliX (12 Février 2007)

Petite question aux posseseurs de V630i, est-il possible d'échanger des données en utilisant le cable USB sur Mac ?


----------



## Onra (13 Février 2007)

Jamais essayé, le bluetooth c'est ok mais le câble je ne l'ai jamais branché encore... si j'y pense j'essaierais


----------



## Lemain69 (14 Février 2007)

Salut &#224; tous ! Je suis nouveau sur le forum

Oui il est possible de connecter le v630i au Mac via le port USB. il suffit juste de s&#233;lectionner "transfert de donn&#233;es" sur l'&#233;cran qui s'affiche une fois que le cable USB est reconnu par le t&#233;l&#233;phone.

Mais &#231;a ne donne acc&#232;s qu'&#224; la Memory Stick.

Voili voilou


----------



## matt51 (14 Février 2007)

Je dois être un peu couillon mais chez moi ça ne marche pas  

Pour information, je suis sous Mac OS 10.3.9 ...


----------



## SulliX (20 Février 2007)

Et hop, un V630i pour moi aussi  

A noter que quand on le branche en USB, iPhoto se lance pour récupérer les photos  
Et Quicktime sait lire les vidéos.


----------



## Dédou (25 Février 2007)

qui arrive a envoyer les sms via le carnet d'adresses du mac sur le v630i?


----------



## matt51 (25 Février 2007)

Pas moi en l'occurence ...
*
Mais ...*
Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ma propre question (voir un peu plus haut), 
pour r&#233;ussir &#224; synchroniser le V630i et un Mac,
il faut avoir installer :
- l'un des 2 plugin cit&#233;s au d&#233;but du sujet
mais, il faut aussi avoir installer :
- 10.4.8
- iSync 2.3


----------



## pasc (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien réussi à faire la synchronisation (en tout cas, c'est ce que l'ordinateur me dit) grâce à la bidouille de macbidouille. Mais moi ce que je veux, c'est juste récupérer le répertoire du téléphone pour pouvoir avoir une sauvegarde.
Or, après la synchronisation sous isync, il n'y a absolument rien de changé dans Carnet d'adresse. Ce que j'avais compris, c'est que la synchronisation permettait au téléphone et à l'ordinateur d'avoir les mêmes infos. Comme mon carnet d'adresse est vide (ma boîte mail est en ligne), j'aurais dû en toute logique retrouver le répertoire dans Carnets d'adresse. Il y a quelque chose que j'ai mal compris ?


----------



## pasc (27 Février 2007)

Ben personne ne sait ?


----------



## SulliX (27 Février 2007)

Il me semble que lors de l'ajout d'un appareil, tu choisis dans quel sens doit se faire la synchro...


----------



## SulliX (1 Avril 2007)

Personne n'aurais trouvé par hasard coment faire disparaître l'animation SFR quand on éteint le téléphone ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Avril 2007)

Ce n'est pas possible


----------



## SulliX (18 Avril 2007)

Autre question   qqun a t'il les parametres pour se connecter au web à partir d'un PowerBook en bluetooth avec le V630...
(parametres côté Mac)


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

http://www.taniwha.org.uk/


----------



## SulliX (19 Avril 2007)

Ca marche  

1ère étape, demander a SFR d'activer l'accès au web (facturation à la minute ou forfaits mesuels)

Installer le script fourni sur la page citée précedemment. J'ai pris celui-là : http://www.taniwha.org.uk/files/SonyEricsson3G-2005-01.sit

J'ai mis les paramêtres suivants :















Et dans connexion a internet ça donne ça :






Tout le reste est par défaut.
Penser a ouvrir "Historique de connexion" dans le menu "Fenêtre" de connexion à internet.

Le 1er coup n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai supposé ensuite à cause de la réception 3G. La 2ème fois était la bonne...
Je n'ai pas pu mesurer le débit, mais ça semblait assez correct.


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

Merci pour ce tuto


----------



## SulliX (20 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai fait qu'un essai rapide de consultation de quelques pages et relev&#233;s de mails, il faudra voir si c'est assez fiable en utilisation courante...

Les prix de l'option SFR :

*Compteur Web : 0,18 euros/mn   TTC*
*
**Option Modem 3G :*
Forfait 8 Mo &#224; 5&#8364;
Forfait 25 Mo &#224; 15&#8364;
Forfait 100 Mo &#224; 30&#8364;
Forfait 500 Mo &#224; 50&#8364;
Prix au-del&#224; : 1&#8364;/Mo pour tous les   plans tarifaires.

A voir aussi &#233;ventuellement, le forum http://forum.sfr.fr/


----------



## Maction (6 Mai 2007)

Déjà posté sur MacBidouille... (Suite au fil concernant les fameux plug-ins gratuits...)
Avec le plist donné dans le 1er post, après avoir mis le contenu du package (ou archive) dans le dossier (que j' ai crée) PhonePlugins, puis dans le dossier Library... et après avoir redémarré, iSync reconnait le V630i. Mais au moment de synchroniser, au bout de 30 secondes, il y a le message d' erreur suivant "Une erreur est survenue (...) La synchronisation de l' appareil "V630i" a échoué.
Ça marche pas...
Donc c' est la mouise..............

AIDEZ-NOUS.
HELP, HELP, HELP, HELP, HELP, HELP !!!!!


----------



## ED45 (20 Mai 2007)

J'ai eu le même problème.

Solution trouvée (j'espère que cela fonctionnera chez toi):
- sur le téléphone, désactiver l'option bluetooth "économie d'énergie en ne permettant que la connexion d'un seul périphérique bleutooth" (libemmé approximatif), 
- et en faisant un jumelage DANS LES 2 SENS (à partir du Mac et à partir du téléphone).

Dis nous...


----------



## Maction (8 Juin 2007)

J' ai essayé, ça ne marche toujours pas.
Franchement : LES BOULES.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Incompréhensible.
j' ai TOUT essayé.
Même les plug-ins de Nova media (10 je crois.).
Première fois depuis des années : j'abandonne.
J' arrête le frais.
Je le ferais avec le windaube d' un pote.
Bonne chance à tous.
Merci quand même...

 :rose: :hein:


----------



## SulliX (9 Juin 2007)

As tu essayé avec un autre OsX ? sur un autre disque ou sur une autre machine...


----------



## ED45 (9 Juin 2007)

A la suite d'une erreur de réglages, j'ai du de nouveau jumeler mon v630i et mon mac. Résultat, cela ne fonctionnait plus! Redémarrage du Mac: cela fonctionne. 
A essayer si cela n'a pas encore été tenté.
Pour info, je synchronise mon Macbook pro avec un Palm TX et un v630i, avec Contactizer Pro (qui se synchronise lui-même avec Ical et carnet d'adresses).
Pas de soucis, et c'est même rapide!


----------



## SulliX (22 Août 2007)

Petite astuce pour une activation/désactivation rapide du Bluetooth sur le V630i : Programmer un raccourci sur une des 4 touches du rond central...

Moi je l'ai mis sur "avance rapide", à droite donc.

Comment faire :

Aller sur "Menu"
"Réglages" (on y accède directement par "#")
Dans le premier onglet, chosir "Raccourcis"
Choisir la touche à programmer (Touche droite pour moi)
"Modifier"
Vous revenez alors sur le menu pour sélectionner la fonction qui va servir de raccourci (Selection et Raccourci d'indiqué en bas).
Il faut alors se déplacer avec "Sélection"

choisir "Réglages" (en appuyant sur "sélection")
Dernier onglet "Connectivité"
choisir "Bluetooth" (en appuyant sur "sélection")
choisir "Activer" (en appuyant sur "Raccourci")

Revenir au départ (touche flèche retournée plusieurs fois)

Tester votre touche... magique !


----------

